# JWT ECU for GA16DE



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

Hi, I was wondering if anybody in the bay area has a JWT ECU for the GA16DE in the bay area? Just want to know, becuase my friend can make performance ECU from his comp, and we need to read the codes off of the JWT ECU in order to make it.


----------



## Thomsy (Oct 26, 2006)

if you ever get that working let me know because I want to buy a cheap ecu


----------

